# Pick me a Phaeton



## bilmac (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello all, This is my first post, but I have been lurking (is that the word?)
And what I see are knowledgeable friendly people who are willing to help each other,its a pity the world would not take a lead from this site, So here I go.
I am looking to buy a new (to me) car, Presently I am driving a 2007 Lexus GS 450h.
This is a very good car, economical, reliable and a pleasure to drive.

Unfortunately it is just to small inside.Retired, I operate a part time limousine service to help finance my desire to drive good cars.

I love the phaeton I love the wood, I would love to think that I am driving a car that was built without compromise. I was very tempted to look for a 5.0TDI, but I must live in the real world, so it has to be the 3.0TDI, for what you get, the fuel consumption is acceptable.

Thanks to advice from here I have decided on a 3.0TDI GP1 Model 233PS/230bhp,

So while the choice is most likely, limited to a 2007, car on a 57 plate, or a 2008, car on a 08 plate, I would prefer the 2007, as I will have to pay VRT, on import to Ireland, and there is a difference of about 2,000 euro against an 2008 car. 

I am 68 years old, this could well be the the last car I buy, I would like it to be the best one. 

Happy to pay top money for the right car, 1 or 2 owners. FSH, average mileage, genuine car.
Wish list is, keyless entry /start, bluetooth, reversing camera, and comfort seats, but not deal breakers. Would like a colour other that black, but again, not a deal breaker.

Problem is I live in Dublin, and Phaetons are few in Ireland, I need help, to source one in the UK.

I am asking the uk members on here, please, help make an old man happy. 
Find me a Phaeton. Regards bilmac
One of the benefits of getting old, is having no fear of rejection.


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

I would suggest you at least look at *this* one.

A W12, not a TDI. The price is right, though. Three days remaining on the auction and it currently is at 6,000 British pounds. I am curious to see the final price. Depending on what that is, that can go a long way towards petrol...

Victor


----------



## bilmac (Oct 10, 2012)

Victor R said:


> I would suggest you at least look at *this* one.
> 
> A W12, not a TDI. The price is right, though. Three days remaining on the auction and it currently is at 6,000 British pounds. I am curious to see the final price. Depending on what that is, that can go a long way towards petrol...
> 
> Victor


 Thanks Victor, Yes I did look, and have emailed a couple of questions to the seller, as to what servicing the car has had (small milage I know but it is almost 9 years old ) I have also asked where the car was kept all this time. I think the final price will be a lot more than the 6,000 now offered. There is also this one, on Autotrader.uk Sorry I do not know how to post a link

Volkswagen Phaeton 5.0 V10 TDI 4MOTION LWB [4 Seat] Auto Diesel 4dr£10,495
56,000 miles
2006,4 Doors, 4 seats, Automatic, Saloon, Diesel, Silver, This VW Phaeton 5.0 V10 TDi 4Motion Automatic is in superb condition throughout, MOT 07/13 and TAX 01/13, metallic …
Volkswagen Phaeton 5.0 V10 TDI 4MOTION LWB [4 Seat] Auto Diesel 4dr£10,495
Sorry I do not know how to post a link.
It would not be hard to persuade me to buy either one. But I do need to be sensible, and not let my heart rule my head, I need to be able to use as everyday car.
The 3.0 diesel is probably the best one for me. bilmac


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi bilmac,

Both the W12 and V10 come with a maintenance premium because of the extra complexity and size of the engines; more sensors, in fact more of everything, and less space to work in - an engine drop is sometimes required for work where you might not expect it.

In particular the W12 requirement to change the the gearbox fluid every 20k miles at a few hundred €€€ adds to planned costs. There are a few V10s around that may need turbo actuator attention, which could mean dropping the engine, this costs a few thousand too.

The 3.0 V6 TDI has a respectable daily-driver performance and is a good choice IMHO. No doubt you have driven one or two. The LWB is impressive and might match your needs (although rarer), but is harder to find a parking space in Britain - perhaps you have more acres available in Ireland! But perhaps not in Dublin. 

Many P's prior to 2008 have had warranty work on the door paint, which is willingly taken care of by VW provided the service history is acceptable, the mileage reasonable and the case presented clearly and through 'proper channels', ie the dealer network, who you might have to tactfully steer in the right direction. This support should hold true for any car you would be likely to select. After 2008 the cars are probably too young to attract door paint problems, but they might be waiting in the wings. I'm not sure whether this support extends to Eire, so you may wish to review that while the car still has UK plates.

There were a short series of half-facelifted cars in 2007, with some technical characteristics of the 2006 and some of the 2008. This probably makes no practical difference, but is interesting to consider.

After-market Warranties (ie breakdown insurance) in UK and Eire seem to be worse than in the US, with many exclusion clauses and restricted settlements in the real world away from the glossy coverage brochures.

I expect there will be very full support for you in terms of volunteers doing the 'first look' at potential cars, if you are not in UK at the time one becomes available and there is an enthusiast nearby.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Irish Phaeton (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi bill
Where in Dublin are you?
I have one of the few in Dublin, it's my second, and have a good overall view and understanding of the ownership experience in Ireland. 
I am happy to meet somewhere, answer everything and give any help I can.
Hugh


----------



## bilmac (Oct 10, 2012)

Paximus said:


> Hi bilmac,
> 
> Both the W12 and V10 come with a maintenance premium because of the extra complexity and size of the engines; more sensors, in fact more of everything, and less space to work in - an engine drop is sometimes required for work where you might not expect it.
> 
> ...


Hello Chris, yes I think for me the 3.0 V6 TDI is the better choice. Thats not to say, I would not like the W12 or V10. I most definitely, would enjoy them immensely, however I could not afford to maintain them.
While I use as Limousine, I do not want the LWB model, I think the SWB is big enough inside and better to drive, not to mention the parking.
No, with the exception of a test drive in a poor condition 2004 3.2 petrol offered for sale in Dublin I have not driven a Phaeton. However prior to getting my present Lexus GS I did have a 2006 Touareg 3.0 V6 TDI, more that 2 years and 30,000 miles without any major repairs, I have been told,I was lucky, well maybe, but I reckon If you drive and service the vehicle correctly, you get the return. 

Thanks for the information on the door paint, it is something I will keep in mind.
I do believe that the VAG warrantees do extend to Ireland, but probably better to check as you say.
Half-face-lifted cars? Thats something new to me, I am, very glad I posted on this forum.
Regards bilmac


----------



## bilmac (Oct 10, 2012)

Irish Phaeton said:


> Hi bill
> Where in Dublin are you?
> I have one of the few in Dublin, it's my second, and have a good overall view and understanding of the ownership experience in Ireland.
> I am happy to meet somewhere, answer everything and give any help I can.
> Hugh


Thanks Hugh, I am Dublin 12, Walkinstown, will pm my phone no. look forward to seeing you and your car, I am always on lookout but rarely see one


----------



## V10Mike (Jan 24, 2007)

bilmac said:


> . There is also this one, on Autotrader.uk Sorry I do not know how to post a link
> 
> Volkswagen Phaeton 5.0 V10 TDI 4MOTION LWB [4 Seat] Auto Diesel 4dr£10,495
> 56,000 miles
> ...


I have had my 2004 V10 since it was two years old, and run the mileage up from 25,000 to 97,000. In that time I have had the turbos replaced under warranty, likewise the door corrosion corrected. I have fitted one set of brake discs (F & R), two sets of front pads, one set of rear pads, a pair of front anti-roll bar drop links and three sets of tyres. I took it to Dortmund to have the gearbox oil changed, otherwise only routine servicing, and that not very often on the long life programme. I average about 28-29 mpg, get 34 mpg on a run, and just love the driving experience! If I was in the market for another Phaeton, I would look very seriously at the car you identify above.

Also, as a passenger, the four seat LWB experience is in a different class to the standard car.

Good luck with your search -if you want to talk more about LWB V10 ownership send me a PM.


----------



## bilmac (Oct 10, 2012)

V10Mike said:


> I have had my 2004 V10 since it was two years old, and run the mileage up from 25,000 to 97,000. In that time I have had the turbos replaced under warranty, likewise the door corrosion corrected. I have fitted one set of brake discs (F & R), two sets of front pads, one set of rear pads, a pair of front anti-roll bar drop links and three sets of tyres. I took it to Dortmund to have the gearbox oil changed, otherwise only routine servicing, and that not very often on the long life programme. I average about 28-29 mpg, get 34 mpg on a run, and just love the driving experience! If I was in the market for another Phaeton, I would look very seriously at the car you identify above.
> 
> Also, as a passenger, the four seat LWB experience is in a different class to the standard car.
> 
> Good luck with your search -if you want to talk more about LWB V10 ownership send me a PM.


Stop tempting me Mike. I need to be sensible I,m poor.
Never drove LWB anything, how does it compare?


----------



## V10Mike (Jan 24, 2007)

bilmac said:


> Stop tempting me Mike. I need to be sensible I,m poor.
> Never drove LWB anything, how does it compare?


I've only ever driven a SWB V6, and to be honest the extra power of the V10 so dominates the driving experience I didn't notice any difference in handling. The LWB V10 will hustle down a country road amazingly quickly if you so desire, and it has so much stability that in poor conditions it's probably quicker than many sports cars.

It seems to me that if you're going to drive a 2 1/2 ton motorcar you might as well go the whole hog and get the LWB version -the few extra inches make very little practical difference to parking, but hugely add to the space, comfort and ambience in the back seat.


----------



## bilmac (Oct 10, 2012)

V10Mike said:


> I've only ever driven a SWB V6, and to be honest the extra power of the V10 so dominates the driving experience I didn't notice any difference in handling. The LWB V10 will hustle down a country road amazingly quickly if you so desire, and it has so much stability that in poor conditions it's probably quicker than many sports cars.
> 
> It seems to me that if you're going to drive a 2 1/2 ton motorcar you might as well go the whole hog and get the LWB version -the few extra inches make very little practical difference to parking, but hugely add to the space, comfort and ambience in the back seat.


I think I could live with the extra size in return for the power, its the expense I have the problem with.Having said that, I did phone the number for the one listed, to be told someone coming to buy tonight, not sure if I am relieved or disappointed. Also, I am looking at the V12 on ebay, as linked by Victor. I think it will get a lot more bids before sale. I would buy it for that money, just to look at.
Because, like most members on here, I am a sucker for a great car.
Deep down I know that Chris is right and the 3.0Tdi would make better sense for me.
I decided the GP1 was the best for me, after weeks of reading the posts on here, see how easy it is to sell me a car, I need a minder.


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

My old man bought a car becuase he liked the colour - dark green

It was a Land Cruiser Amazon 50th Anniversary Limited Edition and was £50k new - he got it for £30k. He hadn't wanted a new car, didn't want or need a 4x4, and had not looked at anything else. But it was a nice colour.


----------



## bilmac (Oct 10, 2012)

FootSore said:


> My old man bought a car becuase he liked the colour - dark green
> 
> It was a Land Cruiser Amazon 50th Anniversary Limited Edition and was £50k new - he got it for £30k. He hadn't wanted a new car, didn't want or need a 4x4, and had not looked at anything else. But it was a nice colour.


I would love a Dark green Phaeton


----------



## bilmac (Oct 10, 2012)

bilmac said:


> I would love a Dark green Phaeton


No not dark green, Mararis Green or CouCou Grey, or maybe. Hell I love all the colours.I will wait and see what becomes available


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

bilmac said:


> I think I could live with the extra size in return for the power, its the expense I have the problem with.Having said that, I did phone the number for the one listed, to be told someone coming to buy tonight, not sure if I am relieved or disappointed. Also, I am looking at the V12 on ebay, as linked by Victor. I think it will get a lot more bids before sale. I would buy it for that money, just to look at.
> Because, like most members on here, I am a sucker for a great car.
> Deep down I know that Chris is right and the 3.0Tdi would make better sense for me.
> I decided the GP1 was the best for me, after weeks of reading the posts on here, see how easy it is to sell me a car, I need a minder.



Now there a nice one and only a few knocking about :thumbup:

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201240487470078/sort/price


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

> Now there a nice one and only a few knocking about
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classifi...078/sort/price


True, but the one I linked above is a much better deal for a W12. The *website* on this one lists it for 49,995 pounds. And, even though it is seven years newer than the other one, the mileage is almost triple. 

The other one is at 6,500 pounds with just over a day left... 

Victor


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Paximus said:


> Many P's prior to 2008 have had warranty work on the door paint, which is willingly taken care of by VW provided the service history is acceptable, the mileage reasonable and the case presented clearly and through 'proper channels', ie the dealer network, who you might have to tactfully steer in the right direction. This support should hold true for any car you would be likely to select. After 2008 the cars are probably too young to attract door paint problems, but they might be waiting in the wings. I'm not sure whether this support extends to Eire, so you may wish to review that while the car still has UK plates.


My MY2008 GP1 has corrosion at the front top of the rear driver's side door. All other doors appear fine. Given that I've got VW to agree to do all four doors on my MY05 GP0, I'm expecting they'll agree to do this too. Appointment for dealer to view it in early November. I'll let you know how I get on. I should probably post this in the relevant thread too in due course...

M


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

bilmac said:


> the 3.0Tdi would make better sense for me.
> I decided the GP1 was the best for me


Your logic is right I think. I've got V10 GP0 and V6 TDI GP1... if I had to keep one, reluctantly it would be the V6. I hope it does not come to that... but that would be the rational decision. Happy to list the subtle reasons why so if anyone's interested. But it always feels "flat" after spending any time in the V10 once the engine's warm.....

Good hunting.

M


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

Why do you guys have more problems with door corrosion than we do? 

Is it just the bountiful rainfall, or is there something else going on?


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Salted roads from November to April under murky humid skies. So it's pointless to wash it off, it will be back on the car tomorrow. And little sun to dry it off and blow it away.

Good grief, I'm depressed already, and it's still October.

Chris


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> But it always feels "flat" after spending any time in the V10 once the engine's warm.....


The V10 does 0 to 10 mph in 7 secs at full throttle up the drive slope in the first minute from being woken up. What are you complaining about?! 

Maybe, like dogs, cars get like their owners...

Chris


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

> The V10 does 0 to 10 mph in 7 secs at full throttle up the drive slope in the first minute from being woken up.


Chris,

I am tempted to append this quote to your post *here*. 

Victor

(In case this doesn't come across as intended, I am smiling as I am saying this. I would absolutely love to have a V10.)


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Ah! 4,000 rpm for 15mph is not quite so impressive for a cold start!

Can you use strong coffee as a diesel additive? :laugh:


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Probably doesn't help that there aren't any flat surfaces in Ramsbottom. You need a stick with an 'orses 'ead 'andle to get full acceleration from it.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

It was supplied new by Richard Alexander in Huddersfield so you hit the nail on the head... the car's gone soft 200 miles Down South!


----------



## edfitzie (Dec 30, 2011)

bilmac,

I'm based in Cork/Limerick,

have a large collection of cars but the Phaeton has always interested me..
waited patiently after a lot of searching and picked up a 2004 v10 lwb..
136k ... full stamped history and a very discerning /helpful previous owner..
after purchasing the car got a major service done at Leeds VW... 
havnt driven it much in the year i have it.. just use it on the odd blast city to city..
mpg on the open road is 36mpg 
i just checked long term fuel stats this morn for you... 3000 miles 27.8 mpg..
this will vary from person to person but i tend to just potter in this type of vehicle..

spec on this car above the usual v10 lwb:
bi xenon
premium sound
premium rear seats
rear seat entertainment
key less go/entry
auto boot...

duty €2k

the only issue i ve had were the common corrosion issues on power steering lines which i ve had replaced at VW ...
i ve put in new drop links and inner outer tie rod ends 
purchased every single control arm back in front.. havnt got around to installing them yet..
if you need any help call me on 0851499541..
car is currently stored at a motor factors i own in limerick waiting for install of arms
regards
Ed


----------



## Mantaray4600 (Oct 17, 2012)

Victor R said:


> True, but the one I linked above is a much better deal for a W12. The *website* on this one lists it for 49,995 pounds. And, even though it is seven years newer than the other one, the mileage is almost triple.
> 
> The other one is at 6,500 pounds with just over a day left...
> 
> Victor



This car went through for £13500 in the end with two very determined bidders pushing the final price up £5k between them !


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Maybe one of them will appear here and tell us their experiences...

Chris


----------



## edfitzie (Dec 30, 2011)

my car had an engine replacement at 50k miles on a factory recall issue.. will dig out the service history later and post the exact details.. the car has a whine until it gets up to temperature then silent.. no issue s with power or turbos cutting out.. 

we just received a product in our store called modifikator plus.. oil additive originally designed for the russian military.. 
we tested it on an engine without oil and ran it for 40 minutes and it ran perfectly!!!! hard to believe unless you see it in person.. 
i may put it in the V10 for the benefit of the members


----------



## bilmac (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks to all. I am happy indeed to have found this site. I have got past wanting a V10 or W12
much as I would like them I must resist. So back to the search for a GP1. I seen a 2008 with 42,000 miles listed @ LISTERS of EVESHAM but alas it was sold. 
(I must learn how to post a link)
Mazappa Grey upgraded seats, keyless, bluetooth and power boot. just what I am looking for. 

If I know how to, I would post a link to Albert and the Lion for Victor R.
Bloody Brilliant that. I bet he would enjoy.
No more distractions. No V10s No W12s help find me a GP1 233PS. Would like to buy before Christmas but can wait longer as I will not import until after the new year to save on the VRT.


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

bilmac,

To post a link:

While composing your post, click on the 11th icon from the left in the 2nd row above, copy and paste the URL you want to link (be careful that you don't get the http:// twice as it pops up when you click on the icon) and - presto - a link is inserted.

You can then click "preview post" rather than "submit reply". The link should be hot in preview post mode, and you can click on it to check it. If all is good, click "submit reply". If not, back to the drawing board and see if you can figure out what went wrong...

Good luck. (FYI, I am of your generation, too. The user name "reallyoldguy" was, however, taken when I registered on the forum. If I can do this, so can you...)

Victor


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

As far as the W12 on eBay is concerned:



> This car went through for £13500 in the end with two very determined bidders pushing the final price up £5k between them !


According to eBay, that comes to $21,691.89. That strikes me as a fair price for this car if it had sold in the US for that; given that UK prices are generally much higher, I would say that it seems a pretty good deal to me.

Victor


----------



## bilmac (Oct 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3jXMsfLxhI


Victor R said:


> bilmac,
> 
> To post a link:
> 
> ...


Thanks Victor, proves that you are never to old to learn, when someone who knows, is prepared to help. hope you enjoy this. I do. bilmac


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

invisiblewave said:


> Probably doesn't help that there aren't any flat surfaces in Ramsbottom. You need a stick with an 'orses 'ead 'andle to get full acceleration from it.


Very droll.

Yes - all roads out of my neck of the woods are a decent thrash up hill... and it's an unusual joy to leave home with a warm engine so they can be tackled with gusto - in either V6 or V10. The V10 seems to needs many more miles before the oil temperature is up that where I feel allowed to make it work hard... although you soon run out of road for that!

M


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

> Thanks Victor, proves that you are never to old to learn, when someone who knows, is prepared to help. hope you enjoy this. I do.


Bilmac,

Yes, I enjoyed it. My old eyes  didn't initially see the link on to top the quote, hence the belated reply...

How's your search coming?

Victor


----------



## bilmac (Oct 10, 2012)

Victor Glad you enjoyed that, I have a friend who has this as his party piece, complete with the accent, Makes me laugh ever time. While I am still looking in general, the urgency is gone, as I hope to acquire a really nice car from a fellow member. I will post as soon as I know. bilmac


----------



## bilmac (Oct 10, 2012)

http://
Volkswagen Phaeton 3.0 V6 TDI 4MOTION 4DR [5 SEAT] AUTO


bilmac said:


> Victor Glad you enjoyed that, I have a friend who has this as his party piece, complete with the accent, Makes me laugh ever time. While I am still looking in general, the urgency is gone, as I hope to acquire a really nice car from a fellow member. I will post as soon as I know. bilmac


Hey guys, In the event that I do not get car from fellow member, I would like to start looking again. Any members local to Hampshire willing to check a 2008 car @ MAZDA UK for me.
I have posted a link but am unsure it will work, the car is on auto-trader its a grey 2008 3.0 on 57 plate with 36,000 miles, asking 12,999 only 2 photos but it appears to have the comfort seats and I really like the colour. Wish list in order of preference.
1. upgraded 18 way comfort seats
2. upgraded 12 speaker audio
3. keyless entry / go
4. Bluetooth
5. Debadged
18’ performance wheels would be icing on the cake 
I know that 3.4.5 and 6, can be done later but I really want the seats, the audio would be nice, but not a deal breaker.bilmac


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

This is the link.


----------



## bilmac (Oct 10, 2012)

Paximus said:


> This is the link.


Thanks Chris.


----------



## bilmac (Oct 10, 2012)

bilmac said:


> Thanks Chris.


 The search is on again in earnest, The one linked above (thanks again Chris, I can copy and paste the link to other documents, works fine but when I try on this forum, no joy. strange) 
Anyway that car I emailed the dealership with no response yet, so while I am waiting 

Any thoughts on this black one on Autotrader. Private Seller 76,000 miles asking 10,500, has options, Liverpool L19 3PA. I would prefer not to have a black one but if this checks out ok. I would buy. bilmac


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

This morning I wondered if I should have contacted you because I intended to go past the Hampshire one today, except the M25 was blocked so I diverted south, so it wouldn't have worked out. 

Regarding the Liverpool car it is so hard to see anything from photos, most P's look solid and tidy because of the high build quality. You really have to stand next to a prospect to check for paint bubbling on the window edges (not unknown, fixed under 10-year warranty) and bonnet and boot edges (much rarer), and do a VCDS scan. 

That's apart from the unknown quantity of driver cigarette smoking and over-zealous vendor prep that can make your eyes water with trade fragrance, instead of leather smell, and make all interior surfaces shine with silicone like a teenager's Mk I Golf. 

You can assume that the rubber door bump liners will be blown, they all do that on salt roads. 

Chris


----------



## bilmac (Oct 10, 2012)

Volkswagen Phaeton 3.0 V6 TDI 4MOTION 4dr [5 seat] Auto


Paximus said:


> This morning I wondered if I should have contacted you because I intended to go past the Hampshire one today, except the M25 was blocked so I diverted south, so it wouldn't have worked out.
> 
> Regarding the Liverpool car it is so hard to see anything from photos, most P's look solid and tidy because of the high build quality. You really have to stand next to a prospect to check for paint bubbling on the window edges (not unknown, fixed under 10-year warranty) and bonnet and boot edges (much rarer), and do a VCDS scan.
> 
> ...


 http://
Volkswagen Phaeton 3.0 V6 TDI 4MOTION 4dr [5 seat] Auto 

Thanks for the thought Chris, just as well as today I took an option on this 2006 Silver one at Charles Hurst, Belfast. On autotader for 11999( in the event my link is not working) I went to see today, looks like a well cared for car has history but not all VW. Not collecting until January so lots of time to learn about it. 
On the VIN I have already paid for and wasted 1 hour as I could not see how to enter the VIN logged out not knowing the clock keeps running, I will try again later. bilmac


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

link 

Nice. Good luck with following that one up! 

Chris


----------



## bilmac (Oct 10, 2012)

Paximus said:


> link
> 
> Nice. Good luck with following that one up!
> 
> Chris


 This seems good, only thing is passenger side has the door pillar trim corrosion, I searched the forum and seems not covered at this stage, (Exterior Trim Corrosion 66C4) 
This seller Charles Hurst, is a huge multi dealer ,a bit like Aldi for cars. The guy I am dealing with Dougie, seems pleasant, more used to BMW sales he admits knowing little about Phaeton. New tyres fitted at dealer are budget, and the battery needed to be jump started, probably original and needing to be replaced. Indicator lens on bottom of mirror on passenger side discolored,looks like water has got in. have asked them to replace. 
2 owners and looks well cared for, but I am afraid this dealership cares little for cars, and likes to do the minimum to get them out. I got the name of his service man from Hugh (Irish Phaeton) with a view to him checking the car, but unfortunately he is out sick at present. 
I like this car, I think its a good one but want to be sure, they are giving a 6 month warranty, 
I would prefer not to have to come back looking for anything to this particular dealership. 
I was considering having the RAC or AA check it, what do you think? Would that be of value? 
Allmost forgot the car has 19” helios anyone care to swap for 18” performance? bilmac


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi, 

I see it's off the listings. Is that for you? 

You might have some luck yourself with VW over that pillar trim under the body warranty, but the repair kit parts set for all the pillars is 'only' £208 incl UK VAT. 

Budget tyres will be fine, we get picky because of our pride in the car but in truth Budget to us is probably someone else's OEM. 

Personally I doubt an AA or RAC inspector would be familiar enough with the P to do more than a basic MoT-style safety and operating check and report blown number plate bulbs and full DPFs. But even that does have some value. 

Also, the 6-month warranty will certainly be breakdown insurance on named parts, but not consequential damage. And you have a few days of 'cooling down' and 'fit for purpose' refund should you find any significant issues, although that seems unlikely. 

Try and get a scan done, if you can muster the resource, certainly in the first day or two. 

Cheers, 
Chris


----------



## Irish Phaeton (Sep 6, 2010)

Paximus said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Try and get a scan done, if you can muster the resource, certainly in the first day or two.
> ...


 Bill 
I can lend you the VCDS cable, you can download the software for free. 

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/ 

Hugh


----------



## bilmac (Oct 10, 2012)

Paximus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I see it's off the listings. Is that for you?
> 
> ...


 Yes, now my car, I have spoken to workshop manager who seems helpful, he promised to test the battery, and replace if needed, also repair door pillar, and replace clear lens on mirror indicator, 
(before I read your post) £208 for all the pillar covers seems a good price, so I will not worry about that now. Could not do anything about tyres (I had offered to pay for an upgrade) he assured me the car would have a full service and be perfect when I take delivery. 
I agree the RAC or AA while good are not Phaeton people and probably not worth the expense. 
I have made contact with Eugene Walsh an independent garage who specialize in VW. The thing now is to get the car to him, which is what he wants, or him to the car, which is what the dealer wants. 
Its like the peace process, all over again. I would like to get a scan, before I pay over the final payment, and take the car away, as having to return it to Belfast for work would be inconvenient. 
Over the next few days I intend to buy a netbook and order the Ross-Tech as the product is not compatible with my mac. I was disappointed at not getting the other car, but fully understand why Hugh would want to keep it,now I am excited about this one. bilmac


----------



## bilmac (Oct 10, 2012)

Irish Phaeton said:


> Bill
> I can lend you the VCDS cable, you can download the software for free.
> 
> http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/
> ...


 Thanks Hugh, I will give you a shout if I need it. bilmac


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> Over the next few days I intend to buy a netbook and order the Ross-Tech as the product is not compatible with my mac


 VCDS is not compatible with some (most?) netbooks unless they run full Windows, not embedded Windows or Linux, which is what most of them have. 

A good old fashioned cast-off £50 Win XP laptop will be fine, provided you don't mind running an extension mains lead out because the gadget's battery will be shot. 

Congratulations on your long-sought-after new car. May you enjoy that Phaeton Grin as soon as possible and for as long as possible!  

Best, 
Chris


----------



## bilmac (Oct 10, 2012)

Paximus said:


> VCDS is not compatible with some (most?) netbooks unless they run full Windows, not embedded Windows or Linux, which is what most of them have.
> 
> A good old fashioned cast-off £50 Win XP laptop will be fine, provided you don't mind running an extension mains lead out because the gadget's battery will be shot.
> 
> ...


 Hugh to the rescue again, I am getting a netbook from him at a very good price. He also gave me the name of a local VCDS supplier, not cheap @ 399 euro for everything in a nice case. But I believe a good investment, I now have everything I need. Hope to do the first scan early next week. bilmac


----------



## bilmac (Oct 10, 2012)

bilmac said:


> Hugh to the rescue again, I am getting a netbook from him at a very good price. He also gave me the name of a local VCDS supplier, not cheap @ 399 euro for everything in a nice case. But I believe a good investment, I now have everything I need. Hope to do the first scan early next week. bilmac


 Changed browser from Safari to firefox, and had no further problems with erwin site. 
This seems to indicate I have 2 batteries, and tv but no bluetooth. anything else ? bilmac 



Vehicle-specific information 

* Vehicle identification 
* Vehicle data 
* Repair and servicing information 

Vehicle-specific information 
Vehicle data 


Basic data 

Make 

V 

VIN 

WVWZZZ3DZ68004514 

Year of manufacture 

2006 

Description 

Phaeton 4M5-sea 165fTDI6at 

Sales type 

3D252A, 

Delivery date 

May 3, 2006 

Leasing 

No 

MKB 

BMK 

GKB 

HYV 

Type approval number 

e1*2001/116*0189*10 
Colours 
Type Colour code Lacquer number (lacquer body/roof No.) Description 
Exterior (Body/roof) 8E/8E LA7W Reflex silver metallic/Reflex silver metallic 
Interior TC --- Charcoal/charcoal/charcoal 
Pr-numbers 
Con. no. No. Origin Family Description 
1 0F6 L KRS Fuel system for turbo diesel engine withdirect injection (TDI) 
2 0FA L FAD Standard manufacturing sequence 
3 0G7 L GES Tiptronic 
4 0JZ L GKV Without determination of weight categoryfor front axle 
5 0LA L SIZ Without special plates/stickers/ safety certificates 
6 0PH L SZU Nameplate set V6 TDI 3.0 
7 0TB L ZFM Front floor mats with leatherette trim 
8 0XW L BTA Information kit in English (for RHD) 
9 0YZ L GKH Without determination of weight categoryfor rear axle 
10 1AK L BRS Electronic stabilization program (ESP) with brake assistant 
11 1BK L DAE 4-corner air suspension with electronic shock absorption control 
12 1C1 L FRO Antifreeze up to -25 degree celsius tolerance up to -30 degree C 
13 1CW L AED Vehicle class differentiation 3D0 
14 1D0 L AHV Without trailer hitch 
15 1E0 L AKB Without activated charcoal canister 
16 1EX L TYP Special identification plate for EC 
17 1G0 E RER Without spare wheel 
18 1KP L BAH Disc brakes, rear 
19 1L0 L LUF Standard air cleaner 
20 1N3 L LEN Speed-related variable steering assist (Servotronic) 
21 1PC L ABR Wheel bolts with anti-theft protection (unlockable) 
22 1U8 L KLT W/o folding table on front seat backrest 
23 1W0 L KBX Without refrigerator/glove compartment cooling system 
24 1X1 L ATA Four wheel drive 
25 1Z0 L KRM Initial standard fuel filling 
26 1ZL L BAV Disc brakes, front 
27 2C4 P LSS Axially and vertically adjustable steering column with memory system 
28 2G0 L EBB Without insert for the filling up of fuel 
29 2KR L SAU Labels/plates in English and German 
30 2WA L ZBR Without additional tires 
31 2X0 L SLB Without Tiptronic operation 
32 2ZM L LRA Leather multi-function steering wheel 
33 3B0 L ZKV Without additional child seat anchor 
34 3D1 L MIK Center console 
35 3FA L DEI Without roof insert (standard roof) 
36 3HA L LTU Without leather parts scope 
37 3J5 P KOV Headrests for front seats (electrically operated) 
38 3LW P TSV Door and side trim panel partially in leather 
39 3ND L HIS Rear seat bench/backrest, unfolding 
40 3PN P SIE Electric seat adjustment for both front seats with memory system 
41 3Q6 L KOH Three rear headrests 
42 3X0 L DLS Without load-through provision 
43 3Y0 L SSR Without roll-up sun screen 
44 4A3 P SIH Seat heater for front seats separately controlled 
45 4D5 P KMS Seat ventilation/massage seat(s), front 
46 4E7 E SDH Trunk lid power closing 
47 4GP L WSS Windshield in heat-insulating glass withsunshield and viewing window for vehicleidentification number 
48 4K3 L TKV Radio remote controlled central locking operated from inside and safe securing 
49 4KC L SSH Side and rear windows in heat-insulatingglass 
50 4L9 P IRS Breakaway interior rear view mirror, auto. dimming, with memory system 
51 4LK L BED CCS controls 
52 4N0 L INT Standard dashboard 
53 4QF P RSV 3-point seat belts front, with electric height adjustment and memory system 
54 4R3 L FEH Power windows with comfort operation 
55 4SX L MSL Vanity mirror left (type 1) 
56 4TX L MSR Vanity mirror right (type 1) 
57 4U8 P GNF Pockets with covers on backrests 
58 4UE L AIB Air bag for driver and front seat passenger 
59 4V0 L BSV Without front passenger seat adjustment from the rear 
60 4X4 L SAB Side air bag, front and rear with curtain air bag 
61 5D1 L TRF Carrier frequency 433.92 MHz-434.42 Mhz 
62 5K2 L LAC All-protective cover 
63 5MW E EIH Decorative inserts, dark myrtle wood 
64 5N3 L HGD Folding grab handles 
65 5RV L ASR Right exterior mirror: aspherical 
66 5SJ L ASL Left exterior mirror: convex 
67 6A0 L FEU Without fire extinguisher 
68 6BA L ITA Without inlaid work 
69 6M0 L GPS Without tie down straps/net/pocket 
70 6NJ L HIM Standard molded headlining 
71 6P1 L KZH License plate bracket rear (ECE) 
72 6Q2 L SAG Leather gearshift knob/handle 
73 6SG P KBB Trunk floor covering "Comfort" 
74 6W1 L KZV License plate bracket front (large) 
75 6XT P ASE Exterior mirrors: with memory function, automatically dimming, electrically foldable/adjustable, separately heated 
76 6Y9 L GWA W/o cruise control speed limit system 
77 7A2 L CDW CD changer 
78 7AL P EDW Anti-theft alarm system, passenger compartment control, backup horn and towing protection 
79 7GG L AGM Emission standard EU4 DPF 
80 7K0 L RDK Without tire pressure warning light 
81 7M3 L EIL Scuff plates in door apertures 
82 7P1 L LOR Power adjustable lumbar support in frontseats 
83 7Q1 E NAV Navigation system 
84 7QE E CDR CD ROM (Great Britain) 
85 7SB L SPH Menu text/audio response, German/English(hardware for language and display) 
86 7X2 P EPH Park distance control, front and rear 
87 8GH L GEN Alternator 190 A 
88 8JJ L HSW Headlight with gas discharge lamp for driving on the left 
89 8K0 L FLS Without special headlight activation 
90 8N3 L SWS Windshield wiper intermittent control with rain sensor 
91 8T1 L GRA Cruise control system (CCS) 
92 8TD L NEL Rear fog light for driving on the left 
93 8WD L NES Integrated front fog light 
94 8X1 L SWR Headlight washer system 
95 8YQ L RAO Radio "HIGH" 
96 8Z5 L MKU Not hot country 
97 9AK L HKA Climatronic with impact pressure control free of cfc 
98 9B0 L TPG Without telepay device 
99 9JB L RAU Smoking package, ashtray front and rear 
100 9M0 L ZUH Without auxiliary/parking heater 
101 9NX L FAS Without electronic logbook 
102 9P1 L SGK Seat belt reminder, electric contact in buckle 
103 9Q2 L MFA Multi-function display/on-board computerwith check control 
104 9VJ L LSE Sound package 
105 9W0 L VTV W/o car phone preparation/installation 
106 9WC L AUD Without "Multimedia" in vehicle 
107 A9S I AUS Standard equipment 
108 B09 L TPL Type approval Great Britain and NorthernIreland 
109 B0N L BLB Component parts set, complying with vehicle type for Great Britain, various parts 
110 C10 E COC Operating permit, alteration 
111 C8K P RAD Alloy wheels 8.5J x 19 
112 D1T I MOT 6-cyl. turbo dies. eng. 3.0 l/165 kW 24VV6 TDI, common rail Base engine is T41/TE1 
113 E0A L AAU No special edition 
114 F0A L FZS No special purpose vehicle, standard equipment 
115 FC1 E IND Customized installation 
116 FE0 L LDC Without country code (no DVD player in vehicle) 
117 FL0 L OBQ Surface quality (standard production) 
118 G0R I GSP 6-speed automatic transmission for four-wheel drive vehicle 
119 GZ0 L EST Manually operated doors 
120 H3T P REI Tires 255/40 R 19 100Y xl 
121 J2A P BAT Battery 330 A (61 Ah) and battery 480 A (85 Ah) 
122 K8B I KAR Notchback 
123 L0R L LEA Right-hand drive vehicle 
124 N5T P SIB Leather seat covering 
125 PAL G --- Anti-theft alarm system 
126 PDC G --- Park distance control 
127 PJX G --- "Helios" Volkswagen Individual 4 alloy wheels 8 1/2J x 19 Tires 255/40 R19 
128 PTV G --- Analog TV reception 
129 Q2J P VOS Comfort front seats 
130 QA0 L KIS Without child seat 
131 QG1 L WIV Service interval prolongation 
132 QH0 L SPR Without voice control 
133 QP0 L BAR Without bar compartment 
134 QV1 P TVE TV reception 
135 QW1 L ZAB Central control unit, front 
136 T41 I GMO 6-cylinder diesel engine 3.0 L unit 059.D 
137 U5B L INS Instrument insert, mph speedometer Great Britain 
138 V0A L REL Tires w/o specification of tire brand 
139 VC0 L GRT W/o remote-controlled garage door opener 
140 WKS G --- comfort front seats 
141 WL2 G --- Leather trim "Sensitive Classic Style" for front seats with 18-way seats 
142 X2B G --- National sales program Great Britain 
Info 
Logged in as [email protected] 
Last searched VIN: WVWZZZ3DZ68004514


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice selection with some upgrades - myrtle wood, TV (well, analogue anyway), 18-way massage seats, memory package, cruise, go as fast as you like downhill (no limiter!)... 

A new car is always exciting. 

Cheers, 
Chris


----------



## bilmac (Oct 10, 2012)

Paximus said:


> Nice selection with some upgrades - myrtle wood, TV (well, analogue anyway), 18-way massage seats, memory package, cruise, go as fast as you like downhill (no limiter!)...
> 
> A new car is always exciting.
> 
> ...


http://audi rs8 18" alloy wheels vw t4 passat audi 5x112 transporter van + 225/40/18's


Yes, very happy, looking forward to driving it, found above wheels on ebay. Am I right in thinking they are performance? Also any members know a good place for refurbishment? bilmac.

Sorry the link is not working any IT guys tell me why. 
I am on a iMac using Safari. no problem copy and past link into any pages document they work fine. try same, looks good in preview with link in blue, but get Safari cant open page as the address does not exist. Any ideas?


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

For some reason it's only copying the last part of the link, it's missing the ebay.co.uk or ebay.ie bit. If you want to do some diagnostics, (1) copy the link from Safari (2) paste it into some blank place like a new email text window (3) close Safari (4) open Safari (5) copy the link from the email and paste it back into Safari's address field and see if it works. If it's OK we can move on the the Forum side. Most likely the link goes over 2 lines and is trunkating at the carriage return.

Here's the link:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/audi-rs8-...s_tyres_Trims_Car_Rims_ET&hash=item3a6fd112c1

For wheel work I use these people in Fareham, Hants, clean and tidy shop, good work. 

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## bilmac (Oct 10, 2012)

Paximus said:


> For some reason it's only copying the last part of the link, it's missing the ebay.co.uk or ebay.ie bit. If you want to do some diagnostics, (1) copy the link from Safari (2) paste it into some blank place like a new email text window (3) close Safari (4) open Safari (5) copy the link from the email and paste it back into Safari's address field and see if it works. If it's OK we can move on the the Forum side. Most likely the link goes over 2 lines and is trunkating at the carriage return.
> 
> Here's the link:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/audi-rs8-...s_tyres_Trims_Car_Rims_ET&hash=item3a6fd112c1
> ...


Have been informed the wheels are not Performance, and there is nothing wrong with the Helios anyway, so thats that for now. My wife can be very forceful at times. bilmac


----------



## bilmac (Oct 10, 2012)

Got my car Tuesday, drove home a little over 100 miles. And a further 260 miles Wednesday just enjoying it. The dealer had failed to do the promised repairs so not as should be yet. Still I am loving it. my Lexus GS 450h is a very good car, My Phaeton is a great car. Will post more later.


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Bill,

Congratulations! Here's wishing you many years of enjoyment.

Victor


----------



## bilmac (Oct 10, 2012)

Victor R said:


> Bill,
> 
> Congratulations! Here's wishing you many years of enjoyment.
> 
> Victor


Thanks Victor, I am now going to start saving for a V10, I want to join your exclusive club.
A few problems with the car, mostly to do with the central locking, only the drivers door works as should. I brought it to an Indy guy who specializes in german cars, he says need new door handle, as the motor is not working. He cleared some faults and the steering wheel now adjusts as designed. this is the first scan I had done, before I went to him.

Anyone like to decipher for me. bilmac


Wednesday,09,January,2013,15:27:02:40812
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4
Data version: 20120807



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3D - VW Phaeton D1
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 2E
34 36 37 38 39 46 47 55 56 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77

VIN: WVWZZZ3DZ68004514 Mileage: 77630km/48237miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 3D0 907 401 HW: 8E0 907 401 AB
Component: 3.0L V6TDI G000AG 0040 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWZ3Z0F1447873
Coding: 0011773
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: DCB7DF311CB46BF89DD

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 1 1 1 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09L-927-760.lbl
Part No SW: 09L 927 760 J HW: GS1 9.1 1.4 
Component: AG6 09L 3.0lTDI RdW 2205 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 4136445
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3E73F5B96AE8D9E8139

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3D0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047 
Coding: 0008356
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 6BD50CED491A9C40E47

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 139 HW: 5WK 484 94
Component: Kessy 6700 
Revision: 67005915 Serial number: VWZ3Z0F1447873
Coding: 0004328
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: E6C3FDD9D2F821283B9

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: 3D0-959-759.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 759 CA
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1722 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 77FD209D055228A010F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 007 P
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0223 
Coding: 0400515
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 26433DD9927861287B9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 040 J
Component: Climatronic D1 2031 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 25413AD5EF7E6A30723

6 Faults Found:
00716 - Air recirculation Flap Positioning Motor (V113) 
014 - Defective
00057 - Right B-pillar/Footwell Shut-Off Flap Motor (V211) 
014 - Defective
00455 - Control Module for Access and Start Control; Comfort CAN (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00908 - Control Module for Wiper Motor 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00445 - Loss of Refrigerant 
000 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049-V1.clb
Part No: 3D0 937 049 H
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5101 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2F6DD8FDBD82206088F

2 Faults Found:
00455 - Control Module for Access and Start Control; Comfort CAN (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0J Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0935 
Coding: 0012362
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 25413AD5EF7E6A30723

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3D0-953-549.lbl
Part No: 3D0 953 549 D
Component: Lenks‰ulenmodul 3401 
Coding: 0000032
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2E53C5F9BA882968839

2 Faults Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
00455 - Control Module for Access and Start Control; Comfort CAN (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 3D0 920 982 A
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 0521 
Coding: 0007411
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 26433DD9927861287B9

14 Faults Found:
00455 - Control Module for Access and Start Control; Comfort CAN (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01320 - Control Module for Climatronic (J255) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00459 - Control Module for Display and Input; Front (J523) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01300 - Control Module for Navigation with CD-Rom (J401) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: 3D0-815-005.lbl
Part No: 3D0 815 005 AG
Component: Standheizung 2426 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 62CB61C9BED0DD08571

3 Faults Found:
01406 - No Flame 
000 - - - Intermittent
01415 - Recirculating Pump (V55) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
00664 - Fuel gauge 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: F0EF9B81E03CFF98515

22 Faults Found:
00455 - Control Module for Access and Start Control; Comfort CAN (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00461 - Control Module for Seat Memory; Passenger (J521) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00908 - Control Module for Wiper Motor 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01308 - Control Module for Roof Electronics (J528) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01320 - Control Module for Climatronic (J255) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01327 - Control Module for Parking Aid (J446) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01335 - Drivers Seat/Mirror Position Control Module (J543) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00459 - Control Module for Display and Input; Front (J523) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00467 - TV Tuner (R78) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01207 - Control Module for Auxiliary Heater (J364) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01300 - Control Module for Navigation with CD-Rom (J401) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
02174 - Analog/Digital clock 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light Labels: 3D0-909-157.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: E6C3FDD9D2F821283B9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 553 C
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3V0 1122 
Coding: 0005521
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 275D30DD9572782040F

3 Faults Found:
01598 - Drive Battery Voltage 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
01577 - Turn-Off due to Over-Temp 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
01583 - Leak in System Detected 
000 - - - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3D0-959-760.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 760 CA
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1722 
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 6FED18FD7D026060C8F

6 Faults Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
00455 - Control Module for Access and Start Control; Comfort CAN (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01341 - Control Module in Instrument Panel On Comfort CAN (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01308 - Control Module for Roof Electronics (J528) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 887 E
Component: NAVIGATION 0168 
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 3663ED9942D811A8CB9

2 Faults Found:
00003 - Control Module 
014 - Defective
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 135 C
Component: Dachmodul 0708 
Coding: 0000062
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 234524CDE14A94001C7

1 Fault Found:
00926 - Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light Labels: 3D0-909-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: E7DDF0DDD5F2382000F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: X3 HSG 0102 
Coding: 0000040
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 3365D48D51AA0480EC7

Part No: 3D2 959 701 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201

Part No: 3D2 959 702 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201

Part No: 3D0 959 703 G
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201

Part No: 3D0 959 704 G
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201

Part No: 3D0 909 610 C
Component: 3L HDSG 2330

Part No: 7L0 907 719 A
Component: Neigungssensor 0020

18 Faults Found:
00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01308 - Control Module for Roof Electronics (J528) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00927 - Terminal 30 (Right) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
01516 - Terminal 30; Left 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
00926 - Terminal 30 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
01134 - Alarm Horn (H12) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00987 - Lamp for Brake Light; Left (M9) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
00988 - Lamp for Brake Light; Right (M10) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
00932 - Electric Window Motor; Drivers Side (V147) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent
00131 - Outside Door Handle Illumination/mirror Light Driver Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
00933 - Electric Window Motor; Passenger Side (V148) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent
00132 - Outside Door Handle Illumination/mirror Light Passenger Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
00930 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Rear Left (F222) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 465 A
Component: 08K-AUDIOVERST 0112 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 1F4D283DCD22B0E038F

1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 57: TV Tuner Labels: 3D0-919-146.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 146 
Component: TV Tuner H07 1205 
Coding: 0000010
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: E5C1FAD52FFE2A30323

1 Fault Found:
00863 - Antenna 1 for TV (R55) 
011 - Open Circuit

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 3D2 955 120 
Component: Front Wiper 3000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: DFCDE83D0DA270E0F8F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.lbl
Part No: 3D0 915 181 D
Component: Batteriemanagement 2800 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 244727D1E444933865D

1 Fault Found:
00086 - Parallel Battery Connection Relay (J581) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 283 D
Component: 01 Einparkhilfe 0907 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2B55CCED899A5C40A47

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Bilmac,

Great! It's so nice to enjoy once you get possession of the keys! 

Did you want to fill in your car details in your forum Profile page? I am sorry but I can't remember which year and model you settled on!

Now - the scan - here goes...

Now you have that scan copy saved, delete all the DTC errors and drive around for a day or two. Then re-scan, leave the engine running during the scan.

-- There is a problem with the CAN-bus, probably cabling rather than electronics. I would start by checking the steering column cables, to see if the CAN-bus wires are shorting after having rubbed together. That is one known problem that could cause intermittent communications.

All the comms goes through the instrument panel Gateway, but since that is reporting bad comms itself I doubt it is faulty. But it could be. There could be a loose plug, although they are usually bomb-proof.

-- There are a couple of Low Battery Voltage items, but they seem normal ones that occur during startup sometimes.

-- The roof module one seems to occur on most Phaetons and unless something is actually broken is ignored.

-- The Fuel Low Intermittent one is normal, it just means the auxiliary heater isn't allowed to start when the car's fuel tank is low. I'd hold on the recirculating pump fault until the comms is stabilised, although it could be a true problem.

-- HVAC is reporting a couple of motors actually defective, which is less likely to be crying wolf due to bus errors or low volts and might actually be true. Here, clear the errors, use the HVAC 'test' button in VCDS, run through all the various tests and see if the faults come back afterwards. If they do, it's then down to physically poking about (sorry, 'inspection service' as a dealer would say).

-- The main issue is the suspension leak, which is serious enough to make the pump overheat and shut off. This sounds like a safe shutdown, but in fact the assembly can wear out while this over-use is happening, and it's not particularly cheap. First check the pipes around the jacking points for pinching, then it's down to a more vigorous pipe inspection.

-- Rear lights - check the cables in the boot lid to see if they are frayed and disturbing communications. This might just be part of the main comms problem elsewhere, but the first thing a new owner should do is spray these cables with dry PTFE spray in any case.

-- The TV antenna is probably a true fault, but unless you have a digital TV module it won't make any difference since analogue transmissions are getting rare!


That's enough to be getting on with!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## bilmac (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks Chris, I brought the car back to Dealer, they agreed to leave to VW. The Dealership Charles Hurst, part of the Lookers Group, are, I think, main dealers for Vauxhall and Renault, but must farm out the VW work. I have arranged to leave the car 05/02/2013. In the meantime I am enjoying it, I have done over 700 miles already. learning more about the car every day. even with the problem of the doors not opening, and not yet having figured out how the phone works, plus the lack of keyless entry/start, and no reversing camera,all of which I had on the Lexus. I much prefer my Phaeton.
With my 3.0TDi this good, I can only imagine how good the V8 - V12 petrol and V10 diesel must be.


----------



## bilmac (Oct 10, 2012)

The drivers side cup-holder was stuck down, so I checked the forum,sure enough, there was the fix. So today I removed and cleaned them. I am very grateful to Michael and others who take the time to post such useful information. Also I done a search on wipers/screenwashers, as I thought mine was not right, again it has been discussed, this time by Pierre ( Zaphh ) and Mike (n968412L ) while I have not yet decided if it is a leak or just as the way it is. I know what I will get it sorted.

This has to be the best forum of its kind. Thanks again to all. bilmac


----------



## bilmac (Oct 10, 2012)

As advised, I cleared the faults, and very happily drove around for about a week, (there are some things I miss from my Lexus, the major one a reversing camera) which I intend to get as soon as car back from dealer. I do not have the upgraded audio system, and still far better sound, than the Lexus. Yesterday I done another scan, and, as predicted by Chris, some faults have cleared and some new ones have been recorded. With this serious one remaining.

Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553.lbl

01583 - Leak in System Detected 
000 - - - Intermittent
01577 - Turn-Off due to Over-Temp 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

Is there anything I can do now, to ensure I do not have major expense later?

I am leaving the car back to the dealer on Tuesday 5th Febuary, they have it booked in Volkswagen Main Dealer to Service and rective the faults.
Should I give copies of the scans?
I also have the insulation around the power cable in the trunk fraying, which, I believe, if not dealt with, can cause damage later. Anyone know if I would be entitled to have this replaced/repaired, under the warranty? 
(standard dealers 6 month warranty) Even, if it is not causing any problems at the moment. Also I notice a difference at Address 01 Engine

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 on latest 

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 1 1 1 on earlier scan ? 

Thanks bilmac


Wednesday,30,January,2013,14:06:41:40812
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.5
Data version: 20121222

Chassis Type: 3D - VW Phaeton


----------



## Irish Phaeton (Sep 6, 2010)

Bill
I recall being told by VW that there was an issue on some Phaetons with a faulty seal on the air suspension compressor that could cause a problem / leak if not resolved? 
I never had any problem, but it might be the issue.
Also, as suggested earlier, the air tubes underneath are exposed and could be damaged by careless jacking. There are good photos of this somewhere on the forum. Goo news is this is easily repaired.

Trust all is well otherwise.

Hugh


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Bill,

The readiness codes just indicate whether the statutary OBD emissions tests have been completed yet (pass or fail, regardless). These are the tests that hold the yellow "check engine" light off. After you clear the DTCs the codes will be set to show that the tests haven't been done yet. There's a certain time and driving cycle allowance for the engine to do them.

The trunk cable cover fraying would not be covered under most insurance warranties because it's 'trim', but your dealer might have given you better terms. Do read the threads, it is important to take some action or you may soon have to pay for a new rear window glass. The fishnet on the tube and in the cassette in the boot lid can be removed with a Stanley knife, but the cassette inside the boot lid will still need to be sprayed with dry PTFE lube (push-bike chain stuff). Don't use silicone spray.

The suspension leak is sufficiently bad to be causing the compressor to overheat, which can wear it out from the excessive use (very expensive) so it's well worth getting the leak traced soon.

Chris


----------



## bilmac (Oct 10, 2012)

Irish Phaeton said:


> Bill
> I recall being told by VW that there was an issue on some Phaetons with a faulty seal on the air suspension compressor that could cause a problem / leak if not resolved?
> I never had any problem, but it might be the issue.
> Also, as suggested earlier, the air tubes underneath are exposed and could be damaged by careless jacking. There are good photos of this somewhere on the forum. Goo news is this is easily repaired.
> ...


Thanks Hugh, I have looked at the posts, including this one posted by you. 
01583 - Leak in System Detected/ Level Fault error
In fact I was going to ask about the list you provided the NCT. While it did not seem to work in your case, I would like to be able to say I had made them aware of the consequence of not using the proper jacking points. As the dealer has arranged to have all faults fixed by Volkswagen. I am going to leave it to them, however I will then have to bring to N.C.T. and run the risk of further damage, as in your case. bilmac


----------



## bilmac (Oct 10, 2012)

Paximus said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> The readiness codes just indicate whether the statutary OBD emissions tests have been completed yet (pass or fail, regardless). These are the tests that hold the yellow "check engine" light off. After you clear the DTCs the codes will be set to show that the tests haven't been done yet. There's a certain time and driving cycle allowance for the engine to do them.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris, I am happy to hear that this in normal

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 on latest 

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 1 1 1 

On the cable cover fraying, when I was buying the car, the senior guy did promise to put everything right for me, and while I did not point this out to him ( I was not aware at the time) I hope he will agree, to replacement, as I think that would be best, I would even be willing to pay a precentage but if not I will do as you suggest.
As I have said to Hugh, I am going to leave the suspension leak to Volkswagen. I had thought about not driving it until then, but as we have no way of knowing how long it has been that way, I think I will continue to drive until I leave it Tuesday 5th February. bilmac


----------



## bilmac (Oct 10, 2012)

bilmac said:


> Thanks Chris, I am happy to hear that this in normal
> 
> No fault code found.
> Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 on latest
> ...


My car is still with VW Dealer, who say that they can find no air leak and nothing is showing up on their machines, is it possible that it is the battery. bilmac

I found this old post from Michael

Ron:
In the heat of the moment, don't forget to first investigate the health of the left battery. As you know, spurious messages - particularly about the suspension system - are the 'canary in the coal mine' indicating low voltage on the left battery.
Is


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Bill - I don't think I've said hallo to you yet... 

Best of luck with your new toy.

Can't comment in detail - but I don't think you've said anything about the health of the LH battery? It could be the reason for strange fault codes.. but I'd have thought you'd be seeing lots of other false alarms too. But you do have some...

As far as the level/compressor issue is concerned, there might be some other wisdom from forum members... but most of the posts I remember are from the US because of problems with MY04 cars etc.

I think the compressor is fairly accessible in the boot... but not sure I've actually seen it... - maybe you could feel it! See if it is getting hot. And again if there was an actual suspension leak I'd expect other error messages - and also (although you might not have had time to notice this yet) the car raising itself up a lot when you turn it on. If I sit with the car door open and one foot on the ground, when I turn the ignition on the car often raises itself up a little. Not quite sure what a leak would do to this behaviour - but just a thought.

Good luck.

regards

Mike


----------



## bilmac (Oct 10, 2012)

n968412L said:


> Hi Bill - I don't think I've said hallo to you yet...
> 
> Best of luck with your new toy.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike, yes, there were a lot of fault codes.The batteries had been discharged while car in showroom, I posted a scan earlier in the thread, Chris advised I clear the faults and run the car for a while before doing another, good advice as indeed a lots of faults had cleared but the air leak one remained.I have only ever driven this Phaeton so not able to say if anything amiss, hopefully changing the LH battery will be the solution, While I have a quite nice XF Jaguar for the duration, I miss my P. Bilmac. 

PS. car is 2006 GP0 with 48,000 on the clock. I am pretty sure both batteries are oriiginal. Should I take this opportunity to have them change the RH one as well?


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Bill,

Yes. If you are ready for one replacement, change them both with the correct Varta batteries. Then you will know for sure that you are starting with a clean slate. It removes an area of doubt when it comes to diagnosing other problems, like your possible air leak.

VW state that problems with the RH battery can affect the charge state of the LH battery, so it's not all wishful thinking to fit a pair of nice new ones.

Chris


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Bill - if your batteries are original then at 7 years you are on borrowed time anyway. The LH battery is caned by the Phaeton. On top of one of the battery contact posts is its manufactured date. it's not that hard to read off. And it absolutely needs to be the right spec. There are lots of threads here about LH batteries - and how to change them. Some of the posts have fantastic step by step photos too.

Regards

Mike


----------



## Irish Phaeton (Sep 6, 2010)

Bill 
is the work being done by the selling dealer or the VW one (the other side of Boucher Road).
It may be difficult for a non-VW workshop to find the issues without the full diagnostic kit.
Hugh


----------



## bilmac (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks Chris,and Mike, I agree, 7 years is good value, I have asked they change both, specifying Varta, Hugh, car is at main VW dealership, Phillips of Lisburn.Bilmac


----------



## bilmac (Oct 10, 2012)

Paximus said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> Yes. If you are ready for one replacement, change them both with the correct Varta batteries. Then you will know for sure that you are starting with a clean slate. It removes an area of doubt when it comes to diagnosing other problems, like your possible air leak.
> 
> ...



Finally got car back from dealer, I am glad I went with advice and had both batteries replaced.
Now showing no faults except the TV tuner, I seldom watch, even at home, so I won't worry about that.
The passenger side door mirror has darkened, is this normal aging ? Dealer claims VW refused to cover corrosion, so they repaired, I am happy enough. My last car was Lexus 450h and I have been driving XF Jaguar, the Jag in particular has very up to date navi, phone, bluetooth, usb and aux, if fact even my old 2006 Touareg had AUX for iPod.
I need, want, to get something like the touchscreen unit from tegelberg,it seems to have what I need, plus I want a reversing camera. I am most definitely not capable to install myself, anyone recommend fitter / installer who would be familiar with Phaetons, Ireland or UK. bilmac


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Bill - I think the TV tuner always shows a fault - mine certainly does. I think there are one or two controllers (Sun roof might be one too) that have a fault showing as a feature. I have this all the time... and everything works fine... so I just ignore it.

Regards

Mike

ps - enjoy your new car

Address 57: TV Tuner Labels: None
Part No SW: 3D0 919 148 HW: 3D0 919 148 
Component: TV-Tuner 0160 
Revision: R0H16000 Serial number: 91100500396602
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000

4 Faults Found:
03214 - Video Signal Y+ 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 8
Reset counter: 40
Time Indication: 0

03215 - Video Signal C+ 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 8
Reset counter: 40
Time Indication: 0

03228 - Video Signal Y- 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 8
Reset counter: 40
Time Indication: 0

03229 - Video Signal C- 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 8
Reset counter: 40
Time Indication: 0


----------



## Irish Phaeton (Sep 6, 2010)

Bill
TV tuner is of no use anyhow now that all transmissions are digital. I have the digital tuner and the Dublin transmissions are sound only: no vision in the Phaeton. Not really an issue as I never used it anyhow:
However the good news is that the TV tuner have AUX audio & Video inputs. It's reasonably easy to make a AUX audio in and select from your TV menu: you will see an options for AUX1, AUX2.

Sound quality is good but takes a few menu options to select. More details found in the link here

or here for the Video (Camera).

There are also other discussions in the FAQ that various options.
Hugh


----------

